# C300 Timelapse - Anybody Done It?



## CanonCurious (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm a newb to the forums so please be nice. I searched a bunch of times before posting this but could not find a thread with anything specific. If I missed it, please direct me.

While there were mentions of using the C300 for timelapse, I did not find anything of someone saying they have actually shot timelapse with that body, let alone sample videos, etc.

I know there are lots of timelapse shooters here. Has anyone used the C300 in that way? Samples? Workflow and IQ thoughts?

Thanks!


----------

